# Bon an mal an



## Corsicum

Tant bien que mal, bon an mal an, on arrive à surmonter les crises
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/bon-an-mal-an.php
Grazie


----------



## itka

On a déjà eu quelques renseignements sur cette expression, ici et là.
Ah, je me suis trompée de fil ! Je parlais de "tant bien que mal".


----------



## Necsus

Selon le Garzanti il veut dire 'in media', 'mediamente':
_au marché on vend bon an mal an deux cents kilos de pommes par jour_, al mercato si vendono, in media, due quintali di mele al giorno.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ¿¿Sempre_Dritto¿¿

> Rappelons que , *bon an mal an* , le patrimoine scientifique et technique du monde s'enrichit de près de quatre millions de documents.
> 
> Ricordiamo che il patrimonio scientifico e tecnico del mondo si arricchisce *ogni anno* di circa quattro milioni di documenti.



http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&ihmlang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=da,de,en,es,fr,it,nl,pt,&val=33481:cs&page
 
In questo contesto _bon an mal an _è stato tradotto con 'ogni anno'.
Non è di grande aiuto, ma... insomma, meglio di niente... (credo)


----------



## Eli88

Per me indica l'espressione "bene o male", ossia approssimativamente.

E.


----------

